# All Nissan/Infiniti BBQ Sunday Schaumburg IL 8/30/09



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Well ladies and gents lets see if we can top the last meet earlier this year. We are expecting about 60-80+ cars, these meets don't disappoint!

*When: * Meet will begin at 11am to sunset (8/30/09).
*Location:* Bussee Woods North Grove 30. Entrance to the place is through Golf Rd

http://www.fpdcc.com/downloads/BusseForestNedBrownMeadow2007_600dpi.pdf

*This meet is open to anyone and everyone. Feel free to spread the word.* 

The area is sheltered so rain or shine this meet will happen. 

Food and drinks will be provided, but please feel free to bring anything you would like!

*
Please do follow the rules of the Forest Preserve though:*
-No Loud Music or Revving of Engines
-Everyone MUST park with hood towards the curb
-No glass bottles allowed. If anyone brings them make sure to take them back with you.
-No burnouts

*For more up to date info check out this link:*
All Nissan/Infinit BBQ Sunday 8/30/09 - Chicago Nissan Club


















^Pictures from 4/26/09 meet, about 60-70 cars attended.


*Copy/Paste attendance:*
*ChicagoNissanClub.net*
HectorC - Mr Grey
Marcin - Wizard8873
Robert G - RobSE
Jeff - Oolatec
Paul - walec
Xander - Xmax
Jonathan - Jaber
Kathy - Volturi
Cesar - Cesardrgn
Robert - ketchup83se01
Quin - chiquae07
Josh - OhSixSpecVee
Cam - SR20s rules
Mike - DasTeknoViking + friend with NX
*
G20.net*
khaos_65
jakep10kid
*
sr20forum.com*
redb13se-r
prsr20det
Nismo1191
*
sr20-forum.com*
MY95SER( If it runs correctly)
700hpsr20ve+t
blackb13
LOUROK
nissan crazy
PEDRONX2k

*Chicagoarea240sx*
1. Berzerker
2. boostbaron
3. imminentvictory
4. FusionR300zx
*
MWIR.NET*
1. AZN!
2. HALF EMPTY
3. JLee1469
4. spider97

*Zilvia.net*
1. zorak
2. drftx
3. borracho

*Midwest240sx*
1. 14k - 12pk Pepsi
2. sil80

*Nissanclub.com*
L31_06
*
Facebook*
James Boardman
Yuliang Ruan
Dave Sarah
Kevin Bayani Daelo
Angel Mancera
Kathy Liboy


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Bump!!! Meets tomorrow!!! Weather looks great!!!


----------

